# Belluno



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Lately it seems our aria di sosta has been getting a lot more use, seems it's been discovered. So I thought maybe I should mention it here. Belluno is a city of about 35,000 at the foot of the Dolomites. There is a nice parking area for campers at the end of the large parkin g lot that serves the city center. There is a giant escalator that takes you right up into the center, a park next door and the Piave river is across the street There is no electricity hook up but dumping and water is available just on the other side of the fence enclosing the parking area. The parking area is lighted and paved with stone paving that allows grass to grow. So it is fairly pleasant.

Belluno is about an hour north of Venice and an hour away from Cortina.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Belluno Forums*

Thanks. Will make a note of it. Sounds nice!

hmh


----------

